

Intelligent and Efficient Home Automation for Hackers - mbertschler
http://www.exahome.net

======
mbertschler
I am so proud to be finally able to share the project we were working on for
the last six months. Developed by two fanatics for efficient electronics and
high performance software, Exahome is the first intelligent home automation
system that improves your comfort while saving energy and resources. It is
designed as an open ecosystem allowing everybody to extend it and build
modules or extend the software via APIs. We would love to read your feedback.

~~~
detaro
Is there anything you can actually show? It's pretty pictures and nice
promises in the text, but not many useful concrete details anywhere? Or did I
miss something?

A lot of your description could be (probably misleading) marketing material
for already existing solutions.

~~~
mbertschler
I totally see your point and you are right, we were just so excited that I
posted too early.

We already started writing a page with technical details. We have a prototype
that is running for months, and we are making a video to demonstrate the
hardware and the app.

